# ATL, Part II



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

So, riddle me this: Besides cigars, what does FATMAN and Bobby Cox have in common? We both got ejected from the game! My buddy and I have been doin this weekend trip to the METS games for 5 years, this year one of the Braves fand didnt like the fact that we were consuming our own libation and called security who called the police and...out the gate! If the 'dont bring in your own liquor' policy was stricly enforced, the stands would be empty! Met this couple at the bar FRI night prior to the game, we talked baseball and cigars, informed about Blu Havana's envent and they sure enough made it. The other photos are folks who wanted pix w/a Kilted Mets fan.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

man, that sucks about the Braves game. Sorry about that


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

At least you had a good time? Hope so anyway.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Ejected? What happened to 'southern hospitality'? :lol:
Looks like it was fun (while it lasted).


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sux you got kicked out!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I love Turner Field so much. Nice shots.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice pics. Sorry about the ejection. While I am not a Mets fan, I do pull for them since I went to college with Billy Wagner.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That stinks Fatman, looks like ya'll still had a good time. What inning did you get the boot?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Police have to mess up all the fun!! LOL Hey FJ I hope you had a great time before you got the boot!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, beats getting arrested, which I understand you almost accomplished on Friday 
Good to see you Sat...


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Wait, hold on... they kick people out of stadiums that can't reach capacity even during the World Series??


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Wait, hold on... they kick people out of stadiums that can't reach capacity even during the World Series??


I don't know where you got that from... 
Every WS game here in Atlanta was for the most part standing room only... A ticket was impossible to come by...

Now the playoffs, thats a different matter...

You do realize it's been 9 years since they went to the WS...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Fats-

How did you become a Mets fan??????????


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I sure do, I have a good friend that is a Braves fan... a million years in the playoffs and one championship.. and I don't even like baseball lol


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

whahaha.. WHAT?! Ejected? damnit!! See I should'a gone. I can't let you go anywhere without supervison can I?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

smokinj said:


> That stinks Fatman, looks like ya'll still had a good time. What inning did you get the boot?


It was like the 7th inning...thats what I think PO'd the rat-bastard who dimed me out...he couldnt get anything else to drink after the 7th...no sweat, had a grand time, luv'n going to ball games, and the NY-ATL rivalry is a good one. I'm from BUFFALO originally and all we had once upon a time was the Yankees after the GIANTS and DODGERS bailed out, and YES I was too young to remember. i was always a MANTLE fan but sorta got into the NL..then ex-wife 1 was from Jackson Hgts, so I did some 'hard time' w/her, and 9 blocks from SHEA...well, thats it, CASEY Stengal as the skipper, Harrelson, Seaver,Tug, Nolan.... GO METS! A great tradition in Queens, but pales in comparason w/the history of the Yanks. baseball, hot dogs, cold beer, and crazed fans. Americas sport!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Count me in from getting kicked out too. It happened 7 years ago.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess that Braves fan deserves his team.......:lol:


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Bringing you own booze is the only way to watch an MLB game, if fact I didn't know there was another way. I thought bringing a flask was part of the MLB fan wardrobe. :imconfused:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats sucks you got thrown out. great pics


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wtg Fatman,represent the true game fans.What is wrong with those damn Brave fans don't want the Mets to have a good time:brick: screw them....Glad ya had fun though...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn, that really sucks!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

FJ - You know that's what the Sporan is for...that's where the flask goes. Last couple of times I've snuck it in I used a CamelBak....security thinks it's a backpack. They even checked it for contraband. Anyway...reminds me of the days at Gator games when the coke guys would walk up and down the aisles screaming "Mixers...get your mixers here!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Maybe it was the kilt he was jealous of.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah mets


----------

